# Laptop für unterwegs mit langer Akkulaufzeit



## Zocker_Boy (1. Januar 2014)

*Laptop für unterwegs mit langer Akkulaufzeit*

Hallo,

um bei Kumpels, Oma oder im Zug ein wenig rum surfen und zocken zu können, suche ich nen Laptop, der nicht zu klobig und zu schwer ist (13 - 15 Zoll), eine vernünftige Akkulaufzeit hat und hardwaremäßig zumindest für etwas einfachere Spiele (z.B. Need for Speed) geeignet ist. Vom Budget her dachte ich an 800 ─ 1000 €.
Ich brauch den auch später für die Ausbildung, aber Office-Aufgaben schafft heute ja jedes Notebook.

Bin da beim Samsung ATIV Book 8 870Z5E X04 mit i7 3635QM und AMD Radeon HD 8870M hängen geblieben.
Eigentlich wäre das Singsang Teil so ziemlich das, wonach ich suche. Einzig das fehlende CD Laufwerk stört mich ein wenig.
Die versprochene Akkulaufzeit von 11 Stunden kommt mir etwas utopisch vor  aber wenn das in der Praxis auf reelle 6 oder 7 Stunden hinaus läuft, wär das auch top.

Was haltet ihr von dem Notebook, empfehlenswert oder nicht? Was gibt es sonst noch in der Richtung?


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop für unterwegs mit langer Akkulaufzeit*

Hey,

das Notebook ist angesichts der langen Akkulaufzeit nicht schlecht, allerdings entspricht die CPU nicht mehr der aktuellen Generation(was aber halb so wild ist, schnell genug ist die auch noch).

Ich hätte hier folgende Alternative:
Schenker XMG A503-8AV Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die CPU ist eine Generation neuer, die Grafikkarte noch eine Ecke schneller, zudem besitzt das Notebook ein Laufwerk und eine SSD. Allerdings ist das Gewicht etwas höher und die Akkulaufzeit ist auch nicht so lang. Im Test lag diese bei maximal 5,5h.

Ansonsten kommen bei der Suche nur Notebooks mit einer hohen Spieleleistung und einer sehr kurzen Akkulaufzeit vor die mit Hitzeproblemen zu kämpfen haben. Das Samsung von dir wäre ansonsten ebenfalls mein Vorschlag gewesen.


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop für unterwegs mit langer Akkulaufzeit*

Das NB funktioniert mit den Laufzeiten tatsächlich in diesem Rahmen, aber mit den optimiertesten Einstellungen.

Mit aktiver W-Lan-, Surfstick-Nutzung normaler Internetinhalte, werden praxistaugliche 6-7 Stunden locker erreicht. 
Wenn man die Bildschirmhelligkeit optimal einstellt, erreicht es auch 8,5 Stunden Laufzeit (häufiges Online-Gaming, oder dauerndes Video schauen ist nicht gemeint).

Sobald beim "Zocken" die 8870M ans Werk geht, reduziert sich die Laufzeit enorm, welche dann aber immernoch deutlich länger ist, als bei reihenweise anderen Konkurenten mit dedizierter spieletauglicher Grafikkarte in dieser Performenceklasse.

Da sich, außer das fehlende DVD-Laufwerk, alles momentan noch aktuell Wichtige darin befindet, (CPU ist leider, aber nur mit leicht höheren Verbrauch, noch der von dir genannte 3635QM) bleiben kaum Wünsche offen.

Begeisternd ist die absolut hochwertige Verarbeitung, was sich auch am wenig verwindbaren Display wieder spiegelt, da es komplett in Aluminium eingefaßt ist.
Dieses ist sehr Blickwinkelstabil und zeigt dadurch, eventuell um dich herum stehenden/sitzenden Personen ein ordentliches sauberes 1920x1080 Bild, auch in sehr hellen Räumen/Umgebung.
Beim Display aufklappen hebt man das NB leicht an, resultierend aus dem geringen Gewicht (hauptsächlich der leichte nur im vorderen Teil befindliche flache Akku) und dem kaum nachwippenden Scharniermechanismus.

Die beleuchtete sich gut tippende Tastatur wirkt leicht blendend in dunklerer Umgebung beim seitlichem darauf schauen(die Tastatur-Led's strahlen durch die Tastenspalte hervor)und zeigt darum keine gute Lesbarkeit der Beschriftung, auch begünstigt durch die leicht reflektierende Tastenoberflächen, wenn man sich ungünstig zu Lichtquellen platziert hat. (meine Empfindung)

Einzig die deutlich weniger humplige und trotzdem immer noch nicht jedes Spiel unterstützende Grafikumschaltung über AMD's-Enduro, trübt das Spielvergnügen, doch kann sich die Grafikkarte mit den Nvidia-Pedanten GTX750 bis GTX765 noch messen, ohne dabei alt auszusehen.
Performence erhöhende Auflösungsreduzierung und Anwendungsoptimierung/-reduzierung, ist bei denen von Nvidia auch noch nötig.
Dagegen ist der Stromverbrauch bei der 8870M optimaler.
Die Geräuschkulisse stellt sich bei normalen Arbeits-/Spielabstand zum Gerät, als leise heraus, außer die Performence wird voll, oder sehr stark ausgereizt, dann wird es schon deutlich hörbar, aber nicht unangenehm. (mit Prime95 full power+MSI-Kompuster in FullHD geht's voll zur Sache, ohne Takteinbrüche wegen Temperaturproblemen an CPU, oder GPU beim 30 Minuten Test)
Das Gehäuse erwärmt sich dabei während längerer Schoßbenutzung nicht unangenehm! 

Wenn dir Windows 8 als grundlegend installierte Betriebssystemvariante nichts aus macht, ist es aus meiner Sicht ein guter Kauf, zu einem annehmbaren, auch fairen Preis.
Ein BD-/DVD-Laufwerk kann schon schmerzlich fehlen, aber läßt, wenn separat dazu gekauft, sich ja extern anschließen.

Ein einziges, aber ungefährliches Manko gibt's trotzdem und ist auch bei anderen Geräten und LED-Lichtleisten aus Metall und externer niedervoltigen Stromversorgung zu beobachten.(aktive Vorführgeräte in diversen Märkten, wiesen die selbe Merkwürdigkeit auf und ein Netzteilwechsel von Samsung, oder anderer Hersteller, erbrachte kein anderes Ergebnis)
Bei sanfter Berührung mit den Fingerrücken verspürt man ein leichtes Summen.
Es ist dabei aber kein Fehlerstromschutzschalter (Fi) auslösender Stromfluß an metallenen Gehäuseteilen vorhanden, wirkt aber etwas irritierend, wenn man es bemerkt hat.
Im Akku-Betrieb gibt's dergleichen jedoch nicht!

*Nachtrag:*
Beim "Zocken" mit performenclastigen Titeln, unbedingt die Energieoptionen 1. im Samsung-Menü und 2. der dedizierten Grafikkarte auf höchste Leistung einstellen!
Ersteres gibt, ohne Anpassung, nicht den vollen verfügbaren CPU-Takt frei, zweitens wird grundsätzlich der optimierte Modus automatisch durch das CCC/Enduro von AMD vorausgewählt.
Weiterhin sehr wichtig, auch die für das Game passende Grafikkarte mit der Game.Exe Datei in der Grafikkartenoptionen zu verknüpfen, sonst will unsinnigerweise die interne Grafik von Intel alles alleine machen! Natürlich zwecklos.
Das einarbeiten in die Grafikoptionen ist deshalb immens wichtig, sonst macht man sich selbst keine Freude, denn das Gerät kann nichts dafür.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop für unterwegs mit langer Akkulaufzeit*

@Cuddleman Das ist mal ein fachkundiger Beitrag, danke 
Das Samsung ist auf jeden Fall in der engeren Auswahl.

Ich habe hier noch etwas Interessantes gefunden:
Tuxedo Book DX1302 - 13,3 Zoll matt Full-HD + NVIDIA Geforce GTX 765M Grafik + drei HDD o. SSD + bis Intel Core i7-4900MQ + bis 16GB RAM

13-Zoll, mattes Full HD Display + ne GTX 765M klingen auch nicht schlecht. Da die Firma Notebooks nach Kundenwunsch herstellt, würde ich hier einen verbrauchsoptimierten i7 4558U (TDP 28 Watt) mit 2,8 - 3,3 GHz einbauen lassen, dann wäre das Ding doch auch ganz brauchbar, oder?
Da ich das Notebook definitiv mitschleppen muss, würde mir auch ein 13-Zoll-Gerät reichen, aber es sollte hardwaremäßig eben für Spiele zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## E-I-S (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Laptop für unterwegs mit langer Akkulaufzeit*

hi, wenn ich mich irre, bitte um Korrektur.
Hatte selbst ein Nexocg302 13" für kurze Zeit (sehr sehr kurze Zeit) und meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass auch Tuxedo das gleiche Barebone inkl. Lüfter usw.
Das Nexoc war von der seltsamen Lüftersteuerung samt Geräuschkulisse grandios unbrauchbar.
Eckdaten klingen wie "zu schön um wahr zu sein". Letztlich war es auch zu schön um wahr zu sein.
Vielleicht gibt es ja Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Tuxedo was die Geräuschkullisse und insbesondere das grundlose hochdrehen des Lüfters betrifft...


----------

